# If you saw this at an estate sale, what would you pay?



## debodun (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2018)

Quite frankly, it would take dozens of hours to restore to a presentable state.  As is, be grateful if someone offered to haul it off, for free.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2018)

Nothing!

IMO it would cost more to repair and refinish than it would be worth.

My stepfather used to buy old cherry tables in similar condition so that he would have an inexpensive source of old wide boards for repairing other antique furniture.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry, Deb.. it's dirty and in poor condition and not my taste anyway. But maybe someone can use it. Good luck.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 6, 2018)

Depending on the length and width of the top piece,I would pay $10.00, because I'm looking for a coffee table. Then I would shorten the legs, and use the one piece for the top . Depending on how much work I wanted to put into it, I would sand and refinish it or paint it. I have nothing but time so that isn't an issue.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2018)

Don M. said:


> be grateful if someone offered to haul it off, for free.



This.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 6, 2018)

Nothing.  Not worth the time or effort.


----------



## Lara (Sep 6, 2018)

This is a tough crowd, Deb. But they are your good friends because they're honest with you. Garage sales are different these days. The younger generation doesn't want our stuff and our generation is busy downsizing. It's a catch-22. 
Here's an idea! Make a sign that says, "Make Me an Offer". Put it on there and see what happens :fingerscrossed:


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd pay someone a few bucks to haul it to the dump.


----------



## IKE (Sep 7, 2018)

Like the others I don't see any value in it.......if it were me I'd haul it to Goodwill or the Salvation Army and let them worry about it.

Another option would be to put it out on the curb with a sign that says "Free"......I bet it'll be gone before the day is over.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 7, 2018)

The point here is can you refinish it yourself?  So all you are investing is your labor. Materials should not cost that much.  So I would offer $25 or so and I would refinish it myself and I'm sure I could get at least $75.00 for it after it is finished.

There's really nothing wrong with it.  It has nice wood. It would be perfect in an older home.


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2018)

It's a tax right-off if you donate it but you would have to claim what you honestly think it's worth in it's present condition and age. 

Bummer.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 7, 2018)

It's not my style (I'm more of a Stickley guy) but I see no reason to insult you because we have different tastes.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 7, 2018)

No sale, it would not fit in my car and I have no suitable place to work on it.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2018)

If at an estate sale I'd want to check it to see if it was a verifyable antique. If not for me there would be no value.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2018)

I think you'd be lucky to get someone to take it off your hands for free.  

Lara  has it right - succeeding generations have little to no interest in old  furniture unless it's in pristine condition, and often not even then.  

p.s.  When did ordinary yard sales morph into estate sales?


----------



## Ronni (Sep 7, 2018)

Do we even know if this is Deb's?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 7, 2018)

Lara said:


> This is a tough crowd, Deb. But they are your good friends because they're honest with you. Garage sales are different these days. The younger generation doesn't want our stuff and our generation is busy downsizing. It's a catch-22.
> Here's an idea! Make a sign that says, "Make Me an Offer". Put it on there and see what happens :fingerscrossed:



Don't go by the younger generation.  Their idea of style is landlord white cupboards and black countertops which will be 'dated' as they put it in about ten years if they are lucky.

Buy whatever you think will be useful to you.  You can always paint it white or black.  L.O.L.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 7, 2018)

I wouldn't buy it at all.  I'd call Goodwill or somebody like that and see if they'd come take it away for me.  The vast majority of us older folks don't want any more stuff, and the younger generations don't like this kind of thing and don't have room for it even if they did.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I wouldn't buy it at all.  I'd call Goodwill or somebody like that and see if they'd come take it away for me.  The vast majority of us older folks don't want any more stuff, and the younger generations don't like this kind of thing and don't have room for it even if they did.


Ditto!


----------



## dkay (Sep 8, 2018)

Actually, I kind of like it. If I had a place to work, I'd check to see  if the hinges on the table leaves are functional, if the legs fold in and out without needing any repairs, I'd take that table and completely strip it. Then I would paint it in bright traditional Mexican colors like yellows, reds, bright blues. On the legs I'd use yellow for the larger sections and then alternate the other colors. I'd find some Mexican style decals for the table top (chile peppers, agave cactus, sombreros etc) and decoupage it. Since a lot of work would be involved, I wouldn't pay over 15.00 for it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2018)

The legs don't match the top; they are turned, of better wood but one is wonky.

The top just looks like cheap pine planks with the reinforcements or whatever they are, on the wrong side. Did someone replace the original top with this and installed it upside down?

Dkay's ideas would be really cute I think, in the right surrounding.


----------



## dkay (Sep 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> The legs don't match the top; they are turned, of better wood but one is wonky.
> 
> The top just looks like cheap pine planks with the reinforcements or whatever they are, on the wrong side.



That's what I thought too. Definitely not an antique of any quality but could be turned into a folk art piece. I hadn't thought about the top being upside down but looking at it again it definitely could be. Wonder what the under side looks like.


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2018)

The underside:


----------



## dkay (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Deb for showing the underside.  I think it has potential. When I was stationed in Florida, there was an older man who lived on the bay. He'd collect old barn doors, hatch covers from old boats etc. The wood was worn, looked awful but he would remove any old paint, would sand the wood, he used different sizes of wood chisels and chiseled out different sized areas into the wood. Then he'd add legs etc. if needed followed by a couple coats of glossy paint.  He almost always used black for all of his work.  In the chiseled out areas he would insert sea shells, beach glass, old coins, polished rocks etc. Then he would apply a couple of coats of some kind of thick clear acrylic. He was able to make a living and his pieces were beautiful. This piece just needs the right person to love it and bring it to life again so if you're selling it, don't expect a lot for it because it will require a  lot of work and not too many people have the time or resources to do it. 

Also the Salvation Army here works hard to get homeless people into apartments. These people have nothing so maybe an old table with a nice table cloth would seem like a wonderful addition for someone who doesn't have anything.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2018)

Dovetail joints- that's a good sign.


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2018)

The metal brace bolts do not go through to the underside. The photo was taken just under one.


----------

